# pdf documentation of beginnersroux4noobs



## Cubing Fr3aK (Feb 23, 2019)

Still a work in progress but i have a pdf finally of my beginners method. Any input is welcome. Web site coming soon.

https://drive.google.com/file/d/1E8A97kQ1TrMbpHTPRES64AGWW-K_U_XA/view?usp=sharing


----------

